# wet weather wear



## Alerog (21 April 2011)

I am writing a novel which has a partly equestrian background and which is set in the 1935-75 era. My riding career started after that and although I know a bit about it I desperately need some stories, advice or details about what people wore to ride and particularly to hunt in in wet weather in those days. I know that most people had a putty coloured riding mackintosh - I remember a girl friend of mine had TWO! - one for best, one for everyday!!
However I never really found out if they were loved or loathed by most people. I believe the girl above did find them rather exciting and if this was a general feeling it might help me in parts of my book. Might we start a general discussion about traditional riding macs with people who remember them well for whatever reason.
ALEROG


----------



## Sidesaddle (21 April 2011)

Oh the memories!

I used to love my putty coloured riding macintosh.  The feeling of excitement as I slipped it on over my tight fitting breeches and jacket gave me such as thrill.  So much so, that I would wear it every time I went hunting, whatever the weather.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 April 2011)

And don't forget the leather boots... Oh how good it all felt


----------



## Mrs B (21 April 2011)

I did find that the talc I used to stop it chaffing marked the saddle though.

Happy days!


----------



## JadeWisc (21 April 2011)

I would love to show you what I wear when its wet and I want to ride.  Too bad the hunting forum does not allow images


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 April 2011)

Oh this bring back the memories!

I remember, many moons ago, I was out for the day with the Quorn and I have to say it seemed like a bit of a false meat to me. The weather was foul and a storm was brewing but I had my trusty steed, a piebald gelding who was marked much the same as a Belted Golloway Cow. The hounds were beying so we set off. As we charged down the first field towards a big hedge I heard an awful commotion behind me, I chanced a glance and saw a great white wooly sheep following the field. I paid it no heed and hopped the hedge. A short time later there was thuinder, bolts of lightning and it was getting very very frightening indeed. Galileo, my horse, didn't blink an eye though I myself am not fond of the stuff. The hunt had been kind enough to put aside a Devil's Dyke just for me and as Galileo and I sailed through it the wooly sheep was back. Though it wasn't a wooly sheep, to my horror it was a white shetland pony with a troll of a granny on board grinning from ear to ear.

The hounds of hell finally picked up a scent. They crawled along in search of blood, ready to terrorize the neighbourhood. And in the flight to stay alive, the grizzly goul fled down it's tomb and the hounds piled in to seal it's doom. My body started to shiver. For sure that chase was a real thriller!

Another fox was sighted shortly after and so off we set again. Up hill, down dale, some too the high road, I took the low road and somehow we managed to get their before the rest of the field at the bonny, bonny bank of the lake. "Well" I thought, "Me and my true love (we weren't married at this stage, just courting) Will not meet here again yet" and so we carried on. 

As we flew down the next hill the sun broke through the clouds and it really seemed as though we were walking on sunshine, and boy did it feel good! I felt alive and I felt the love of the chase that was really real. The Field Master called up to wait up so I shouted back "I don't want to spend my whole life just a waiting for you!". We headed back in for the day soaked, steaming and very happy. That was until the Hunt Master and Field Master caught up with me and said to me, and I remember the words very clearly "I don't want you back for the weekend, nor back for a day". I was gutted. It was the best day's hunting I had had in my life and I wanted to stay. But alas, what will be will be.

I have to say I don't remember those jackets you were on about, maybe they were after my time.


----------



## Bedlam (21 April 2011)

I have such fond memories of my old riding macs! I actually had 3 - one on, one off and one in the wash so to speak.

I was bought my first one for my 16th birthday by my riding instructor, Hector. He was a family friend and had been in the army for a while before returning to run his father's stud farm in Surrey. I was very young and quite naive, so the first time I went out hunting with him in the early morning that autumn I managed to leave it behind. He was most disappointed in me I think, as it turned to rain after we had only been out for about an hour and I became soaked through to my underwear. We had to shelter for a while whilst the worst of the storm passed and he was very chivalrous and took his riding mac off and leant it to me for the hack home. His mac was obviously too large for me by far and I was a little swamped by it, but it was very comforting to be wearing such a well worn coat that smelt of damp leather, horse, neatsfoot oil and ex army stud manager.

I still have an old mac of mine hanging in the tack room. I can take a photo of it for you if you like - perhaps with me modelling it, but I'd have to wear very little underneath these days to fit in it - I'm a little larger now than I was when I was 16 and could wear it over warm woolly jumpers. 

Happy memories!


----------



## JoBird (21 April 2011)

Cant wait to read this novel, I am beguiled already .....


----------



## StrawberryFish (21 April 2011)

There is nothing sexier than a riding mac *tootles off to bedroom for a spot of relief*
phew, got a bit hot under the collar there thinking about those macs...


----------



## Sidesaddle (21 April 2011)

I was wondering.  Perchance the putty coloured riding macintoshes in larger sizes are Big Macs?


----------



## Judgemental (21 April 2011)

How decidedly kinky of you all, wait till Paddy reads this, I bet she will have a few exotic comments!

So is this going to be the tone of the hunting forum untill the first opening meet.

Goodness me it really could become quite degenerative.

But then there is the FC in his Gas Mask much favoured by those of a certain predelictions.....

Soon there will be chatter about PVC and Rubber riding macs!


----------



## Ravenwood (21 April 2011)

EKW - that post was hilarious!!  

I was only a little girl in 1975 and just being introduced to hunting, unfortunately no putty coloured macs for me - just a stinking old wax Barbour that weighed a ton when it got wet!

I remember jumping a tiger trap that had a drop on the other side and my pony somersaulted over and I fell off!   A very kind lady offered me her hanky to mop up the blood from my nose and eye.   Unfortunately though the fox double crossed us and we had to jump the tiger trap again but this time from the low side and land higher - well, my pony learnt her lesson and jumped the jump so damned high that I hit my head in the branches above - cue me asking the very kind lady to borrow her hanky again to mop up the new release of blood from my orifices 

Were you looking for a bit of bloodlust in your book?


----------



## irish_only (21 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			How decidedly kinky of you all, wait till Paddy reads this, I bet she will have a few exotic comments!

So is this going to be the tone of the hunting forum untill the first opening meet.

Goodness me it really could become quite degenerative.

But then there is the FC in his Gas Mask much favoured by those of a certain predelictions.....

Soon there will be chatter about PVC and Rubber riding macs!

Click to expand...

Trots off to find hunting apron - vision of wonder, OH wearing apron only while cooking dinner and vacuuming - sigh.........................


----------



## Alerog (22 April 2011)

Well, at this early (hopefully) stage in this discussion it seems that there quite definitely was something exciting about those riding macs. Probably better to wait until there are some more comments before replying to each in more detail. Did you all wear them tightly belted with the top button fastened and the collar up in heavy rain? What was it that made them so "interesting". Any storuies of wet pony club camps etc. and did girls enjoy wearing them more than boys??
Look forward to replying comprehensively later.
Thanks a lot ALEROG


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (22 April 2011)

Ah, pony club camp... 

Not suitable for public forums I'm afraid


----------



## Fiagai (22 April 2011)

...for those wishing to indulge there are modern "macs" availavle - not quite "putty" though

LINK

the last day torrential day out hunting saw me destroy yet another Barbour - I had to take it out the back and shoot it afterwards...


----------



## Bedlam (22 April 2011)

Thanks for the PM Alerog - I look forward to getting more detailed personal comments from you!

In the meantime - Pony Club Camp. Well, Hector was of course the chief instructor at our Pony Club and we had a bit of a special relationship with him being such a close family friend and all. The tents in those days were more canvas in nature than the modern fabrics that are used today, but on particularly wet days they did tend to leak a little if they weren't erected quite correctly. I vividly remember being grateful for my riding macs one night when there was quite a storm going on. Hector know that I wasn't keen on thunder, so came to find my older sister and I in our tent to make sure we were OK. When he realised that we had become soaked through due to the leak in our hastily erected tent he manged to fashion a sort of inside shelter out of our macs and took off his damp mac and turned it inside out for us to lie on - they were very well waterproofed and the inside of his mac was bone dry and had a lovely worn texture and smelt comfortingly of saddle soap and horse sweat (and if I'm honest, a little excitingly of ex army stud manager) . I remember it being very cosy in our tent that evening with my sister and I all huddled together and Hector waiting until the downpour ended before making a dash for it back to his tent.

I liked to wear my mac buttoned up to the top with the collar turned up and the belt tightly pulled around my waist just as you described, but Hector cut a more dashing figure with the top 2 buttons casually unfastened and the mac flowing out behind him as he strode around camp. I think he fastened the belt back on itself behind his back if you get what I mean? This seemed to be the fashion with macs at that time. Some of my comtemporaries preferred the newer riding capes, but I felt that they were not close enough fitting and, on a purely vain level, hid the figure too much. The boys all tried to emulate Hector, and some were successful. Those that managed it enjoyed their macs as much as us girls I think.


----------



## Sidesaddle (22 April 2011)

Fiagai said:



			...for those wishing to indulge there are modern "macs" availavle - not quite "putty" though

LINK

...
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the sizes don't go up as large as I need.  Being a well endowed lady, my chestal area is quite splendid.

Oh yes, Alerog, tightly belted, collar up and top button fastened.  Happy days.


----------



## Fiagai (22 April 2011)

Sidesaddle said:



			Sadly the sizes don't go up as large as I need.  Being a well endowed lady, my chestal area is quite splendid.

Oh yes, Alerog, tightly belted, collar up and top button fastened.  Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing many ladies with splendid bosoms, I appreciate that some readymade clothing may be found wanting in that area (ahem) they do claim however that ...




			..the coats come in a range of standard sizes from Extra Small (to fit chest/bust size 28") to Extra Extra Large (to fit chest/bust size 46/48"). The fitting of these coats is a little strange as they are designed to go over the hunt coat. They can tend to appear a little big until the rider is in the saddle. They look tidy and are comfortable but it should be remembered they are a practical garment to keep out wet and cold weather, not a close tailored coat. The emphasis is on practicality, warmth and comfort, not ornament.

If in doubt between sizes we suggest you order the smaller as these coats are generously cut.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2011)

Fiagai,

I wonder if they sold many with a 48" bust,  bloody hell,  that's 4',  or if anyone on here has the courage.....

There you are Alerog,  you seem to be making progress,  in you novel research,  if you see what I mean! 

Alec.


----------



## Sidesaddle (22 April 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Knowing many ladies with splendid bosoms, I appreciate that some readymade clothing may be found wanting in that area (ahem) they do claim however that ...


*Extra Extra Large (to fit chest/bust size 46/48"). */QUOTE]

I saw that Fiagai, but as I said, they don't go up to my size.  



Alec Swan said:



			Fiagai,

I wonder if they sold many with a 48" bust,  bloody hell,  that's 4',  or if anyone on here has the courage.....

Click to expand...

And your point, Alec, is?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## oakash (22 April 2011)

What fascinating reading! Alerog, you have enough material for a novel even with what has already been posted! What a kinky lot! ('tis a bit of a turn-on, though!) 
Personally, in the East, I don't recall ever wearing a waterproof, although I did have a 'putty coloured' coat, perhaps worn only once or twice. Here in the south-west wet weather gear tends to be serious, but I confess not very erotic!
...but making love in a horse trailer or box - now THAT is a worthy subject to add to the novel.. wouldn't others agree?


----------



## Judgemental (22 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Fiagai,

I wonder if they sold many with a 48" bust,  bloody hell,  that's 4',  or if anyone on here has the courage.....

There you are Alerog,  you seem to be making progress,  in you novel research,  if you see what I mean! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This Alec is a first, is it not.

I am looking forward to contributions from Paddy, Rosie and Simsar!

However Alerog, what you must remember is the leg straps, must have leg staps so the length of mac does not flap about.

I am wondering where this will go.

I see the pony club and camp have already been mentioned. Now how can I put this to keep matters within bounds. Riding Macs, Adolecents, Straw/Hay. Normally about five or six boys to 30/40 girls.  

Why do I have a hunch this thread is going to get out of control, as maturer folk regale us with their indiscretions of long ago! LOL

What I could say about camp and one of the loveliest girls I have known, who became a household name as a model on the catwalk and much favoured the putty coloured riding mac.


----------



## EAST KENT (22 April 2011)

Mine was huge,like wearing a tent,with leg straps as well.It lurked in a cupboard between outings ,smelling strongly of rubber.Kept me dry though!


----------



## Mrs B (22 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			What I could say about camp and one of the loveliest girls I have known, who became a household name as a model on the catwalk and much favoured the putty coloured riding mac.
		
Click to expand...

Darling! How kind! *blushes*. But I don't remember you from camp... Unless it was you who so ungallantly pushed me into the water trough, sans mac?


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Darling! How kind! *blushes*. But I don't remember you from camp... Unless it was you who so ungallantly pushed me into the water trough, sans mac?
		
Click to expand...

That could only have been a callous youth.  The now matured JM would be horrified at such behaviour,  unless perhaps,  you were wearing a T-shirt. 

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (22 April 2011)

oakash said:



			What fascinating reading! Alerog, you have enough material for a novel even with what has already been posted! What a kinky lot! ('tis a bit of a turn-on, though!) 
Personally, in the East, I don't recall ever wearing a waterproof, although I did have a 'putty coloured' coat, perhaps worn only once or twice. Here in the south-west wet weather gear tends to be serious, but I confess not very erotic!
...but making love in a horse trailer or box - now THAT is a worthy subject to add to the novel.. wouldn't others agree?
		
Click to expand...

Which does remind me of being away at Cowdray for the Pony Club polo tournament camp many moons ago....

One evening, we happend upon (whilst proceeding in a Northerly direction along the pony lines) a trailer which was moaning. Well, the trailer itself wasn't, but you get my drift.

We also noticed that said trailer was at the top of a gentle slope, with chocks of wood under the wheels...

Nuf sed.


----------



## Mrs B (22 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			That could only have been a callous youth.  The now matured JM would be horrified at such behaviour,  unless perhaps,  you were wearing a T-shirt. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

*suspiciously* I was! How do you know that, unless you were there? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Mine was huge,like wearing a tent,with leg straps as well.It lurked in a cupboard between outings ,smelling strongly of rubber.Kept me dry though!
		
Click to expand...

How others can find the smell of rubber attractive,  is beyond me.  

The gently blown edge of a mac,  revealing a retaining leg strap,  against tight fitting cream jodhpurs,  now that's a different matter,  altogether. (I don't seem able to find a smutty smily!).

Alec.
Ets,  for the techno experts,  is there a leering Les Dawson smily?! a.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2011)

Sidesaddle said:



			.......And your point, Alec, is?
		
Click to expand...

Dear Lady,  a marked lack of courage prevents me from offering any further thoughts on the matter! 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 April 2011)

Ah, poor Alec..the saps on the rise......


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2011)

Jilly Cooper springs to mind.  

EK you are the funniest person I have ever known.

Ok I'm majorly sleep deprived but I will be putting my 2 penith in shortly.

I once went to a fancy dress party as a haynet!

Also once went to dinner in just a dinner jacket, that was before middle age spread set in and gravity took over though. xxx


----------



## Sidesaddle (23 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Dear Lady,  a marked lack of courage prevents me from offering any further thoughts on the matter! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee!  Worry not dear heart.  All is not what it seems in the world of the interweb!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (23 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			(I don't seem able to find a smutty smily!).
		
Click to expand...


This is the best I could come up with:  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But this started as an entirely innocent post requesting information for a novel, did it not?


----------



## Judgemental (23 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			I once went to a fancy dress party as a haynet!

Also once went to dinner in just a dinner jacket, that was before middle age spread set in and gravity took over though. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Yes yes, tell us more I would rather like to have seen that, especially the hay net.

Was it the large or small mesh?  

Oh what excitements we generate.

Gosh a haynet that is really is very original for fancy dress.

There are one or two members of our hunt that would be a delight so attired.

By the way Mrs B no it was not I who pushed you into a water trough at Cowdray. You would have found me far more subtle.


----------



## Judgemental (23 April 2011)

I was just thinking one could write an absolutley ripping book entitled:

CONFESSIONS OF PONY CLUB CAMP

Now for some honesty, what was your immediate thought or recollection


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Yes yes, tell us more I would rather like to have seen that, especially the hay net.

Was it the large or small mesh?.......
		
Click to expand...

More likely fish net,  I would think!  

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (23 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			By the way Mrs B no it was not I who pushed you into a water trough at Cowdray. You would have found me far more subtle.
		
Click to expand...

Really? You mean you were born subtle then managed to lose the ability to be so as you grew older?!  Most people do it the other way round 

Simsar - do you have any pictures? If you do, it sounds like you could sell rights to the gentlemen round here and make yourself a fortune!


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2011)

Mrs B said:



			.......Simsar - do you have any pictures? If you do, it sounds like you could sell rights to the gentlemen round here and make yourself a fortune!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps,  "A modest income",  would be a little more seemly! 

Alec.


----------



## Alerog (23 April 2011)

You are all giving me  great ideas for the novel! Certainly Jilly Cooper comes to mind and the new one "Kiss and Tell" which I have only just started reading. However I still do not seeem to have got to the bottom of what if anything it was about traditional riding macs that apparently turned people on. Busy this weekend but will come back in more detail later and wih some private questions for some of you who have been good enough to post things on the thread. Feel sure ther ought to be a long way to go - perhaps a questionnaire on the whole subject might make you al feel less bashful - you can always send me PM's.
Happy Easter ALEROG


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2011)

*Bashful?  This lot?  Are you being serious?!!* 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (24 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



*Bashful?  This lot?  Are you being serious?!!* 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

   In your dreams...


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

Bashfull LOL my favourite Smurfff.


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

I know I know he was a short person not a smurf, sounds like Rita.


----------



## JoBird (27 April 2011)

Just for your info, Sandon Saddlery near Buntingford had some of the Macs we are discussing for sale upstairs in their lovely timewarp shop recently.  That is if you dare to enter the "Royston Vasey-like" world the old dears who run it live in ..... enter and you may never be seen again .....


----------



## EAST KENT (27 April 2011)

Where`s Buntingford,this shop sounds just my cup of tea.Are the HarryHall tents still made,certainly I stayed dry.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 April 2011)

JoBird said:



			Just for your info, Sandon Saddlery near Buntingford had some of the Macs we are discussing for sale upstairs
		
Click to expand...

*fans self after sudden hot flush*

I once borrowed a putty coloured mac and rather ruined it by leaning against the bar and covering the arm in beer.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (29 April 2011)

oakash said:



			What fascinating reading! Alerog, you have enough material for a novel even with what has already been posted! What a kinky lot! ('tis a bit of a turn-on, though!) 
Personally, in the East, I don't recall ever wearing a waterproof, although I did have a 'putty coloured' coat, perhaps worn only once or twice. Here in the south-west wet weather gear tends to be serious, but I confess not very erotic!
...but making love in a horse trailer or box - now THAT is a worthy subject to add to the novel.. wouldn't others agree?
		
Click to expand...

Done!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (2 May 2011)

Daddy_Long_Legs said:



			Done!!!! 

Click to expand...

Depends on the bedding used and if it is skipped out.


----------



## Alerog (5 May 2011)

Sorry that this seems to have ground to a halt. You cannot write about something you do not know too much about and I was hoping for more help. I do KNOW that some people used to find these macs shall we say "exciting" or "a turn on" or "sexy" but I want to know why!!!!!!!!!
ALEROG.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 May 2011)

Men are very strange creatures , that old mac was heavy,stunk of rubber, I dunno ,something to do with rubber and whips maybe? Men are very odd


----------



## Simsar (5 May 2011)

Because if worn on its own it could be very sexy.  Not much left to the imagination and all that.  Bit like the fur coat, oh no did I say fur coat!


----------



## EAST KENT (6 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			Because if worn on its own it could be very sexy.  Not much left to the imagination and all that.  Bit like the fur coat, oh no did I say fur coat!
		
Click to expand...

Fox for instance?


----------



## Simsar (7 May 2011)

It was a lovely coat that is all I am saying none of this fake ****!.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Fox for instance?  

Click to expand...

Better that,  than the smell of scorched rubber,  if you see what I mean!

I wonder if Channel have ever considered a fragrance,  and christened it Riding Mac.  It would hardly be as successful as Coco,  though perhaps the OP feels otherwise! 

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (7 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			It was a lovely coat that is all I am saying none of this fake ****!.
		
Click to expand...

Simsar you are going to have to be far more specific, because frankly I have no idea what you are talking about and you are always and normally, very interesting and straight to the point.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			.......I once went to a fancy dress party as a haynet!

Also once went to dinner in just a dinner jacket, that was before middle age spread set in and gravity took over though. xxx
		
Click to expand...

J_M,  try as you may,  assuming that the above post was from the Mrs Simsar,  then you're flogging a dead horse,  as it were!!   Mind you,  if the truth could be teased out,  it might well be of help to the OP's research.  Just a thought!  

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (7 May 2011)

Alerog said:



			Sorry that this seems to have ground to a halt. You cannot write about something you do not know too much about and I was hoping for more help. I do KNOW that some people used to find these macs shall we say "exciting" or "a turn on" or "sexy" but I want to know why!!!!!!!!!
ALEROG.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well - we seem to have hit an impasse here.

I think _we_ are of the general opinion that _you_ are quite aware of why you (and your *coughs* 'Readers')  find these awful pieces of attire to be a 'turn on' or 'sexy'.

I believe _we_ know the practicalities of such an item of clothing, (for keeping out the rain when hunting) but are at a loss as to why someone (_you_) should find them....er... appealing.

In conclusion - you tell us!


----------



## Simsar (9 May 2011)

Sorry no photo's of above just youth and frivolity, Oh get me, using big words.


----------



## lincslass (30 October 2011)

I remember well wearing a putty coloured riding mac when hunting with the Fernie, Fitzwilliam and Cottesmore in the 70's.  My Grandad had a selection in different sizes (7 daughters!) and made us wear one in the wet; more to protect the saddle than us!  I was reminiscing with my husband and he surprised me with a brand new mac early in our relationship.  Now it is older (I have another for best), it smells of sweaty horse, new hay and rubber with a hint of leather attached and brings back such memories.  The husband is quite enamoured.  Unfortunately he still will not get on a horse..............


----------



## Goldenstar (31 October 2011)

I remember these macs well from my youth they did have a very particular smell when wet but it's news to me that people 'like' them they where very stiff to wear ( perhaps I should not have said that ) and mine had leather covered buckles and all the holes on the leg straps were bound in brown leather . modern waterproof are much better but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (31 October 2011)

They say a good thread never dies!


----------



## oakash (2 November 2011)

Just came across this thread again! Branching off to the horse-box antics - shall we say- remember the 'Room at the Top' film of a few years ago (like,20 or so)? Who found that one a turn on?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (2 November 2011)

They Need to be Worn with Long Rubber Riding Boots


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

hairyoldcob ,for research purposes only hunting whip or dressage whip?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (2 November 2011)

Has to be a Hunting Crop Swaine Adney & Brigg with stud for holding gates open


----------



## soggy (6 November 2011)

Sidesaddle said:



			I was wondering.  Perchance the putty coloured riding macintoshes in larger sizes are Big Macs?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have fries and a large 7Up with it


----------



## Alec Swan (6 November 2011)

I think that those who get their delights from sniffing riding macs,  are no better than those who treat bicycle seats in the same fashion!  It's the sort of thing that my dogs would do. 

Alec.


----------

